# Which Mastic For Bedding?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Carafax Sealant IDL £3 odd or Sikaflex - 512 Caravan Sealant nearly £11 which would you use for bedding roof lights? I will need a number.

Dick


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I would not use Sikaflex 512 as it is a permanent bonding sealant. So if you ever want to remove the roof light you wont be able to remove it very easily if at all!

The Carafax IDL is a non setting bedding mastic that appears perfect for the job. It is made for the type of job you want it for.

The above is just my opinion, I am no expert.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I tend to use Marineflex for most things, but like Sikaflex it is a permanent bond. I have also used W4 mastic tape, that is very good and is non setting.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I had to re-fit the 40x40 rooflight about 18 months ago. After discussion with Carafax, I used the tape bedding mastic to fit around the unit's base - it's quite easy to use and ensures an even thickness.
http://www.caravan-components.co.uk...?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/SBS311020R

.. then applied a bead of their sealant around the finished job once it had settled in.
http://www.caravan-components.co.uk...B/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/SSH50020

Both these links are to the Carafax online shop


----------

